# Coccina x Splendens hybrid?



## Timmy7 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello! Just wondering if members of the coccina complex could hybridise with member of the splendens complex. Does anyone have any experience? I will not try breeding them, just curious.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think the possibility would be very low, considering they are not just separate species, but are from two entirely different complexes. However, I can't say that it's impossible given my lack of knowledge on hybridisation. 

Even if it was possible, I sincerely hope no one attempts it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Most of them have different breeding styles as well so I don't think it's very possible. We only hybridize within the complexes so far but as LBF said, it's really not condoned. I've learned quite a bit since last time I suggested hybridizing a wild fish into a domestic fish and it's really not couth in the fact that the wild species are so rare nowadays, better to preserve them then to fiddle with something already perfect!


----------

